# Ridgid kj-3100



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Thinking about a jetter.

Run mainly 4" & 6".

Any thoughts on this machine.

Will be at the wwett show looking at jetters as well.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Should also add, I would like a cart jetter for now.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Way too overpriced for some chevy orange paint. I wouldn't get it.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

It's expensive, but so are jetting invoices....

Goto that wett show and they will sale ya


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I can't wait to talk to the jetter manufacturers that are at the show.

Lots of questions...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Definitely don't buy anything until the show. It'll open your eyes to a lot of vendors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Nothing like a way overpowered trailer jetter. Most of my work is with a 1/4" hose but plenty of power available for bigger jobs.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Plumbducky said:


> Thinking about a jetter. Run mainly 4" & 6". Any thoughts on this machine. Will be at the wwett show looking at jetters as well. Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I have the k3100 and k1750. 10 grand easy in equipment. Not amazed by either. Running less then 50 percent with success with k3100 without the use of k1500. I'm a die hard Ridgid guy but if I could return them both I would and get a skid Jetter and be done with it. P.s. Both mine are in great condition. I'll sell you both. And beat any deal you can get at the wett show. 
Maybe I just don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

One a lift. I'm tall and shinny week back.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> I have the k3100 and k1750. 10 grand easy in equipment. Not amazed by either. Running less then 50 percent with success with k3100 without the use of k1500. I'm a die hard Ridgid guy but if I could return them both I would and get a skid Jetter and be done with it. P.s. Both mine are in great condition. I'll sell you both. And beat any deal you can get at the wett show.
> Maybe I just don't know what I'm doing.


That is discouraging, what size lines are you doing with the 3100

Do you own any other jetters?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Looks and sounds similar to the jm2900 I use to use. I used it on 3-8" lines. Works OK on sludge and ice, did nothing for roots. I will say that many jobs took far longer than they should have.

I might be off on the comparison.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

Take a hard look at General Jetters. Their prices are significantly cheaper than RIDGID jets. The 2900, 3055 or 3080. They are good quality and I have gotten a lot of good feed back from customers. The 3080 you may need a trailer as it is quite larger, [email protected] with a tank, but what makes these cut is pressure and flow.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

Also I got my cutters that I ordered Friday, thanks again.

I have lots to look at, at the wwett show.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumbducky said:


> Should also add, I would like a cart jetter for now. Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


You might want to take a look at the JNW Brute cart.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

That is another, I like the specs on it.

Do you run the root ranger with yours?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Plumbducky said:


> That is another, I like the specs on it.
> 
> Do you run the root ranger with yours?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Don't need to use the root ranger with that one. The warthog is a true root cutter with those specs.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Wonderful....might be selling a Root Ranger in the future.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumbducky said:


> That is another, I like the specs on it. Do you run the root ranger with yours? Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Sometimes. The warthog gets 99% of the action.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Plumbducky said:


> Wonderful....might be selling a Root Ranger in the future.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I sure wouldn't sell it. One place I've found the warthog is ineffective is at the 4x6 connection. What are you using the root ranger with currently?


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Op, just came across this on ebay if you still want the 3100. I have no honest opinion on it but I have used the general jm2900. Works great for grease in main lines. We have a lot of 200+' lagoon lines out here too that the cart is handy for. I don't know about using it for roots though, I never tried. I prefer cable for fighting roots.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/RIDGID-KJ-3100-Water-Jetter-3000-PSI-/141894793754?nav=SEARCH


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

I've had the KJ-3100 for about a year now. It works fine for what it is. Its paid for itself and then some. Mack attack, are you just relying on house pressure and volume to feed the jetter? if so you may want to look into building a holding tank to ensure you have enough water volume to keep jetter pressure at its maximum.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> I sure wouldn't sell it. One place I've found the warthog is ineffective is at the 4x6 connection. What are you using the root ranger with currently?


Justin's jetter

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

myakka said:


> I've had the KJ-3100 for about a year now. It works fine for what it is. Its paid for itself and then some. Mack attack, are you just relying on house pressure and volume to feed the jetter? if so you may want to look into building a holding tank to ensure you have enough water volume to keep jetter pressure at its maximum.


Yes I'm relying on house pressure. I'm such a Ridgid fan I'd hate to give up on it. I've investigated getting a 25 gallon tank to use when jetting but haven't been able to confidently obtain the info needed to invest. Plus would like the hose attachments to come pre-installed. Can you post pic of your set up?


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

I used a 55 gallon plastic barrel. The outlet is a 3/4 ball valve type silcock, with a nipple block and tee. the inlet is another 3/4 silcock, nipple block and coupling with a float valve. the hose to the machine is female hose x 1" pex to 1" pex X male hose at jetter. ( less likely to collapse under negative pressure)
https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/mechanical-trades/drain-cleaning-discussion/700047-kj-3100-water-pressure


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

myakka said:


> I used a 55 gallon plastic barrel. The outlet is a 3/4 ball valve type silcock, with a nipple block and tee. the inlet is another 3/4 silcock, nipple block and coupling with a float valve. the hose to the machine is female hose x 1" pex to 1" pex X male hose at jetter. ( less likely to collapse under negative pressure) https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/mechanical-trades/drain-cleaning-discussion/700047-kj-3100-water-pressure


You the man. Well done!!! I think this is the answer I've been looking for, for a couple years now. Thank you. 
I have a couple questions before I start my project to get ready for spring. 
1) When drilling a hole in the drum to stick the nipple through what is used to prevent it from leaking?
2) I've never seen a float valve like that before. Does the come built onto the tee as one piece? What is the correct terminology for the float valve set up? So they don't look at me crazy when I ask for it at supply house. 
3) Do you know where the needed parts can be bought on the Internet?


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

This looks similar to the one you have. Is there a kit to attach it to the barrel?


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

1)3M marine sealant 5200
2)http://www.amazon.com/Valterra-600-...d=1455501252&sr=8-10&keywords=3/4+float+valve


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

the blocking i used was 3/4' Azek


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

This looks like it will get out the needed flow.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

myakka said:


> the blocking i used was 3/4' Azek


Do they have this on Amazon too?


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

you should be able to get an equivalent at HD. Its just an air injected pvc board. works like pine board.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

I have a E250 cargo van. It's going to be hard getting Jetter in the with all the other equipment and the 55 gallon drum. Do you think a 35 gallon drum will work or will it suck dry to fast?


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

think 5.5 gpm minus how fast the tank is refilling( in gpm)


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Finally did it, will be mostly for 4" line and not to often.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> I have a E250 cargo van. It's going to be hard getting Jetter in the with all the other equipment and the 55 gallon drum. Do you think a 35 gallon drum will work or will it suck dry to fast?


First off Mack attack, what is your typical volume through a garden hose in yur neck of the woods? I average 13-15gpm out here with very few places that have less than 8gpm. With that said my JNW does just fine at 9gpm running off a garden hose. What you need to do is run a bucket test at all your stops in your service area no matter the call...just take 2 5gal buckets and run water full bore from a garden hose and time it for 1min. This will let you know if you even need buffer tank, then you can even run your equation to determine jet time and tank recovery time with that flow test.


Say you only average 4.5 gpm. That means for every minute you jet you jet you will loose 1 gal of storage every minute. So a 35 gal buffer tank will in theory give you a 25 minute cushion before having to step off the foot pedal and let the tank recover (you NEVER want a buffer tank to empty enough for he pump to suck air). Now the next issue I recall was regularly hearing that direct drive pumps do not like (maybe even cant) feeding from a buffer tank as the pump spins too fast. Look at many other manufacturers and pressure washer people and you'll see they use either gear reduced pumps or belt drive pumps. Hate for you do all that work and find out it doesn't work.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Myakka stated above that he had a k3100 and the tank works for him. So I'm relying on his expertise. I have all the parts on hold at Grainger waiting for pick up once I get the chance. About $250 in parts.


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

I made the tank for when I cant get enough volume out of the nearest hose connection. The most I've ever had was 8gpm. and some as low as 2.5gpm. ( I do most of my work on an island)
I have tested the tank several times. Its runs up to full psi with no problems.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Just got done fabing the storage tank. Changed things up a little bit (went with a 30 gallon tank) but without you guys never would've gotten this far. Still have a few questions. 1) I thinking a hole should be drilled in the top to Monitor water level. What do you think? 2) Been looking around for a hose to go from tank to jetter where I can have good volume but can't find much online. That has the connections needed to attach a Jetter any ideas out there?


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Tried that storage tank for the first time today and couldn't get the pressure to build greater then 150 psi. I think it needs the force from city pressure to push through the Jetter because i couldn't bleed it by having hooked to the tank It wasn't enough pressure pushing through the hose and I don't think the k3100 stucks in the water. In apprentice school they always said there's not suck in plumbing. I'm starting to believe them. 
Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make it work?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Get rid of that hose bibb and install a 1-1/2 bulkhead fitting. Run 1-1/2 clear non collapsible hose and bush down to to the hose bibb at the jetter. I'd use cam lock fittings.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

The saga continues!!! Installed larger hose. Not quite sure if I reduced down to go to Jetter inlet correctly or not to effect volume. Also install a different ball cock the other one did not cut water off.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

What is your total investment thus far?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> The saga continues!!! Installed larger hose. Not quite sure if I reduced down to go to Jetter inlet correctly or not to effect volume. Also install a different ball cock the other one did not cut water off.


Lose that reducer and hose bibb and use a cam lock fitting connected directly to the jetter. Lose all the galvy fittings and go with SS, brass or plastic. Does the jetter have a water filter?


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Standard Drain said:


> What is your total investment thus far?


$300 bucks. Tried it yesterday still don't work.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> Lose that reducer and hose bibb and use a cam lock fitting connected directly to the jetter. Lose all the galvy fittings and go with SS, brass or plastic. Does the jetter have a water filter?


The Jetter has a male hose quick connect fitting. Does cam lock a fitting that goes from 1-1/2" to that? If you can find it please share its proper name so that I can purchase one. 
Yes the Jetter has a water filter.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Thats the name of the fitting, not a manufactor.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> Thats the name of the fitting, not a manufactor.


The fitting that the gal reducer is threaded onto is a cam lock fitting. When at Grainger the salesman could not find a cam lock fitting that reduced down to 3/4" hose fitting. That's where the reducer comes into play. And I used the boiler drain so that I could fill the tank without it being connected to the Jetter. From searching the Internet it seems that there a hundreds of different cam lock fitting. I'm looking for one specific type. If you know which one would be most beneficial in this Application, will you please send me a link or a pic. I know I'm so close to getting it to work.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What size is on the end of the hose and what size is on the jetter water inlet. Can you post a pic of the jetter inlet


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Machine


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Gauge


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Inlet


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Garden hose and quick connect


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Connected


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Take that ball valve off.....worst thing to have I'd go direct from that elbow and bush up to a male cam lock that matches the size of the hose. Make sure you have an extra bag of gaskets and a cover and plug for the cam locks when not in use.


----------



## Fondydrain (Oct 12, 2016)

I have had to refer two jobs in the last 30 days since I did not have a jetter. I can afford a cart jetter now and have been looking into them. Living in Wisconsin winter is a big issue so I would like this to not have a tank.
I have been looking at JNW since hearing pretty good things on here about them. The Bruiser 3005 is in my price range 5.5 [email protected] The 4006 would be about $1700 more, which I would like to avoid if I don't need it. I haven't had much need for one so far, but would like to start targeting restaurants, small agriculture etc to drum up more work, but mostly hate not being able to finish a job.
Do you guys recommend a different jetter or would the 3005 be good for me until its time to get a trailer jetter in a few years. There is a lot of 6" pipe here, but the drum machine can get roots, I'm more concerned with grease and sludge.
Thanks for your help and all of the forums I've been reading the last few years.


----------



## sethro1981 (Oct 31, 2016)

Fondydrain said:


> I have had to refer two jobs in the last 30 days since I did not have a jetter. I can afford a cart jetter now and have been looking into them. Living in Wisconsin winter is a big issue so I would like this to not have a tank.
> I have been looking at JNW since hearing pretty good things on here about them. The Bruiser 3005 is in my price range 5.5 [email protected] The 4006 would be about $1700 more, which I would like to avoid if I don't need it. I haven't had much need for one so far, but would like to start targeting restaurants, small agriculture etc to drum up more work, but mostly hate not being able to finish a job.
> Do you guys recommend a different jetter or would the 3005 be good for me until its time to get a trailer jetter in a few years. There is a lot of 6" pipe here, but the drum machine can get roots, I'm more concerned with grease and sludge.
> Thanks for your help and all of the forums I've been reading the last few years.


i dont know anything about jetting is it more effective for the sludge like old iron kitchen sink -food debris clogs?as far as getting them going quicker than with a snake?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

sethro1981 said:


> i dont know anything about jetting is it more effective for the sludge like old iron kitchen sink -food debris clogs?as far as getting them going quicker than with a snake?




You're going to hear a lot of different opinions on this. To answer your question, no a jetter on a kitchen sink is not quicker than a cable machine. IMO, small electric jetters suck. Just my 2 cents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

